# Going to India!!



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

One of our milk customers is originally from India and she's going there to visit family, so she invited me along and I couldn't refuse! I'll be gone for two months but my mom will be taking care of the goats for me and I've got a friend on standby in case she needs anything.

I've never been away from my girls before for this long so I'm a bit nervous


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I can't blame you... for being nervous......I would be too....2 months is a long time ....but being asked to go on a nice trip like that... is Awesome... :thumb: :greengrin: ... try to have fun.....we will miss you by the way.... :wink: 
maybe call once in a while... to check up on things at home...... Pics would be real nice... love to see... what it is like..... :greengrin: :wink: :thumb: :hug:


----------



## lissablack (Nov 30, 2009)

What an exciting opportunity! Good for you! What a great experience that will be. Ditto on the pictures.

Jan


----------



## FunnyRiverFarm (Sep 13, 2008)

Awesome! I would be nervous too but I am sure you're leaving your goaties in good hands  Have a great time!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

What an awesome opportunity for you!
Wonderful of your friend to ask you to go along...I'm sure your mom is very capable and your goats will be in good hands. :hug:


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

What a great oppurtunity, you GO girl!!


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

Thanks guys! I'll be sure to post lots of pics when I get back(or if I can when I'm over there I will) I'm not exactly sure how my internet situation will be, I'll have access once every two weeks or so. I leave on Monday 

I'll be staying at my customer's grandparents, they live on a coconut plantation by the ocean. Its really cool because everybody over there is sustainable. In that neighborhood everybody has coconuts and two cows to support their families


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Your welcome .... :thumb: 

Sounds great..... :hi5: :wink:


----------



## CapriGem (May 12, 2010)

Have fun and take lots of pics for us! :leap:


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Ooooh theres nothing like fresh coconut!! The stuff we get here is pathetic.


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

Nancy, I know what you mean, coconut here is bleh compared to fresh  They feed their cows coconut pulp thats left over from making oil, I bet that is some sweeeeeeet milk.

Well I leave tonight, I felt like crying when I was doing chores this morning, I'm going to miss my babies so much  I'll try and lurk around here on TGS but if anybody wants to follow me, most of you know me on facebook and you can also follow me on my blog: http://lifeisabeautifullie.blogspot.com

I'm gonna miss you guys! Happy kidding season!


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

i am.... SOOO JEALOUS.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> I'm gonna miss you guys! Happy kidding season!


 We are goin to miss ya 2.... Be safe.... :grouphug:


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

WOW, how cool is that. I assume you are gone, but I hope you have a great time. What a experiance you will have.


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

Hey guys! I got here on Wednesday(travel time took two days since we traveled through so many time zones) I've been quite jetlagged all week but I have been able to do some site seeing. I'm having a lot of fun and adjusting to the food, once you get used to it spicy food is addicting.

Here's a link to some recent pictures: http://www.facebook.com/album.php?aid=9 ... b6f265710b

Enjoy!


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Took a quick peek, WOW! Did the Boer sign indicate meat or live animals? Im gonna make a freind request. I use my middle intital & my avatar is self explanatory.


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

Got your friend request 

It was a mutton stall, but I'm pretty sure that any meat you get is butchered fresh since most of these places don't have refrigeration. The goats don't look like that though, trust me


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Oh thanks for the pics... :thumbup: ....love ....each and everyone of them....what a beautiful place to be..... I want to be you.... :laugh: :thumb:


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

Here are two more sets of pics for everybody!

http://www.facebook.com/album.php?aid=9 ... 983ae4ab3d

http://www.facebook.com/album.php?aid=9 ... 0f6b5a6ca9


----------



## shadycreekgoats (Mar 23, 2009)

Looks very neat!!  I hope your having loads of fun!!! :greengrin: 
Please keep the pics coming!! :clap:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Wow Sarah! Thank you so much for sharing those pics! I enjoyed looking through them. You look as though you are having a great time too!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

What a neat place..... looks like... you are having a great time.... thank you so much for sharing..... :thumb: :greengrin:


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Sarah, I am always on your facebook pages and pictuers. It looks like you are having a great time and the pictires are beautiful.


----------

